# Red-eyed tree frogs



## Amanda1 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thought I'd share some pics of my adorable RETFs. I've had them since April.

Here is their planted enclosure. I bought it on craigslist.






This is Little Frog (I know, I'm not good with names). He's super friendly and gets really excited when I open up his door for food time. He even eats off of my feeding tweezers.





Big Frog is more shy. He usually goes back into sleep mode when I open the terrarium.









They make me smile, the goofy little things.


----------



## wellington (Nov 8, 2012)

Very cute. I too just got a male and female red eyed this past May or June can't remember which month. Locally from CL. I only wish they weren't nocturnal. They are so cute and pretty. Mine are each a little bigger then yours, but pretty much the same color.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2012)

red eyed tree frogs are one of the most beautiful animals in the world (3rd imo after a tiger and azureus) ive never seen one with so many spots they look great


----------



## Amanda1 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks! I didn't even know they had spots until I saw these at a reptile show. The breeder said he had one (a holdback of course) that had so many spots it was almost completely white on the back.


----------

